# When your store receives packing boxes



## RWTM (Feb 27, 2022)

Has your store ever received any packing boxes that status state “container not found?” Was performing a trailer close when one of my five boxes for the cut showed up as so. Maybe it came raining from the nets or not being able to get side by sides.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 28, 2022)

Yes, all the time.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 28, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Yes, all the time.


Pictures or it didn’t happen. That’s what MBP says when I call them to the reject line


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 28, 2022)

Kostin said:


> Pictures or it didn’t happen


Mostly seen on tech repacks. I am off till Tuesday.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 28, 2022)

Kostin said:


> Me too but somehow we have OT mandatory


Also, case pack box that may have a partial case. Instead of a full case of 4 units, only have 2 units in the box.


----------

